
On the reception and detection of pseudo-profound bullshit [pdf] - robinhouston
http://journal.sjdm.org/15/15923a/jdm15923a.pdf
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10679237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10679237)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10675744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10675744)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10673173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10673173)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10669091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10669091)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10663671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10663671)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10661578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10661578)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10661567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10661567)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10650061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10650061)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10649784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10649784)
(2 comments)

